# West Bay One Fly Event



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

West Bay One Fly Event 
When: Saturday December 3, 2011
Where: Check In/Award at Harbor Walk Marina, Hitchcock Underneath Ships Store from 4:00-6:00 PM
Entrance Fee: 10 Flies
Award: This is a winner take all with the winner taking home half the flies submitted for entrance fees, with the other half being donated.
Award Ceremony: This is BYOB and a potluck, so bring good beer and good food for everyone to share!

Details/Rules:
- Entrants Send notification of participation to [email protected]
- 1 or 2 person teams.
- This is a Fly Fishing only Event. No Bait. No soaking flies.
- Participants will only be allowed to use one fly for a day of fishing. The winner will be decided by the most total inches of fish caught on the single fly. Once the fly is lost, the participant is done fishing for the day.
- 2 Species of fish will be allowed for measurement: Redfish, and Sheepshead 
- Sheephead will have 5 inch Bonus added on to measurement.
- Participants may catch and release, or keep fish caught as long as they fall into legal limits set forth by TPWD
- Fishing times will be 30 Minutes After Sun Up- Until 4:00 PM
- Flies that are damaged may be repaired with Super Glue While on the Water.
- Fish able Boundaries are Galveston Causeway to Freeport Surf side Bridge.
- This is an honor system event. Any one found cheating will be eliminated and publicly chastised for trying to rip off people at a for fun event and will no longer be able to participate in future one fly events!
- And no dock light fishing!
- Boat, Wade, Kayak, Seaplane, Helicopter, It doesn't matter. Fish from what you want in the boundaries.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like a fun event. One interesting thing I noticed is that the event starts 30 minutes AFTER sunup, yet there's a "no dock light fishing" provision. Seems a little odd. At what time can people begin to fish docks?


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

This was an effort to limit people crowding behind houses to fish. The 30 min after sun rise will hopefully minimize this.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

BUMP! Extended forecast looks good so far. Remember, no registration required, fish that day with your one fly, keep track of fish and length, show up at Harbor Walk Ships Store at 4 with you 10 Flies, Beer or drink of choice to share, and your food dish to share.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Bump! Conditions will be tricky but it should be fun. Remember, half the flies will be donated to wounded warriors. 

Shoot me a PM on details to get through the gate, or if you need directions.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well ...so who won??????? Haven't heard a word on this or on any of the other local flyfishing sites. Where are some pictures, let see some flys, how many flys were donated, and to whom. What did you eat and drink????


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Dawg won


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Well let's hear it from the Dawg...How'd it go. What was the attendance like...what was the winning total? Give us some info. Pictures Please!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php/14502-West-Bay-One-Fly-Redfish-Tourney/page3

Mad props to Dawg for winning, but more importantly for also braving the weather and supporting the cause. He's a better man than I


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Unfortunately we did not have a good showing. Dawg won by default. The 20+ mph winds were a little tricky. I actually broke my push pole staking out. A few folks who didn't make it to the weigh in are sending in flies for the donation to Project Healing Waters. If any one is interested in still donating flies, pm me and I will send you the address. 

The next one will have a more advance notice, and cover a period days to allow for better participation and conditions.

Dawg was kind enough to donate his winnings. 

Hopefully we can come up with a better plan next time in order to achieve a better turn out. I think the cause is worth while, as anything we can do to spread the sport and help troops coming home from action is a good thing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

id be glad to donate some flies .send me a pm.thanks


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't wait for the next one to defend my championship.lol Hope the next one has a better turnout for this good cause. Get them flies tied up & sent to Brandon.


----------

